# Sybase 365 GmbH



## mrcoolj2 (10 September 2008)

Sybase 365 GmbH was ist das?
Auf der Rechnung meiner finde ich seit 3 Monaten "Sybase 365 GmbH" für 4,99€ netto auf der Rechnung von T-mobile. Sie hatte eine Game von Jamba bestellt und nun steht jedem Monat Sybase drauf und kann mri keinen reim darauf machen. 
kann ich das von T-mobile sperren lassen?


MfG

coolj


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2008)

*AW: Sybase 365 GmbH*

Sybase 365 GmbH 


> Sybase 365, ein Tochterunternehmen von Sybase, Inc. (NYSE: SY), ist der weltweit führende Anbieter in der globalen Auslieferung, Abwicklung und Abrechnung von Mobile Interoperability Messaging sowie der Verwaltung und Bereitstellung von mobilem Content


Als Vorreiter bietet Sybase 365


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Sybase 365 GmbH*

Hallo, ich muss leider auch mal fragen

kann man das irgendwo löschen?

ich habe das n97 und plöltzlich tauchen bei mri sms auf die ich angeblich an diese Firma geschickt habe, ich weis nur nicht wann und wo?

Was kann ich dagegen tun???

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Sybase 365 GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was kann ich dagegen tun?


Wogegen? Erkläre deinen Fall doch bitte etwas näher!


Mobile Messaging Services: Sybase 365 - Mobile Enterprise, Mobile Banking & Mehr - Sybase Inc
Kontaktieren Sie uns - Sybase Inc


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Sybase 365 GmbH*

Hallo und danke für deine Antwort,

ALSO ich schaue heute so in meinen Kostencheck rein von mobilcom und sehe da zwei Premiumnachrichten in höhe von ca 15 cent ich mach die so auf und da steht folgende nr: 7262 ich antürlich gleich mal die hotline angerufen und diese meinte die nr gehört folgender firma:

sybasegmbh und solle mich bitte auch an diese wenden denn die sind wohl die jenigen welche mir was in kosten stellt.
Gut ich da angerufen und irgend ne Bandansage... von wegen das diese irgendwas von sms usw es ging recht fix.... möchten sie was an Ihrem vertrag ändern bzw aufheben so nr ...,. ja gut ich so meine nr angesagt dann kam " das die nr auf der blacklist gespeichert wird und ich keine sms mehr bekomme ) auf wiedersehen.

Ja und was war das nun? hm ich weis es nciht- und glaube einen fehler gemacht zu haben. 

Was soll ich denn blos machen was ist das für eine Firma? 

Vielen Dank LG jenny

edit: versuche mich aml anzumelden.


----------



## BITTEumHILFE (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Sybase 365 GmbH*

so wäre dann bei euch angemeldet 
danke


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Sybase 365 GmbH*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn blos machen was ist das für eine Firma?



Also, du hast einen Schaden von 30 Cent festgestellt. Wie das passiert ist, weißt du nicht. Angeblich sollen die kostenpflichtig empfangenen Nachrichten von der Sybase GmbH stammen.

Also kann auch die nur dir Auskunft darüber geben, wie das zusammen hängt. Wer die Firma ist, zeigen die zwei Links vom Rüdiger. Irgendwo hat sich irgendwer mit deiner Handy-Nummer zum Empfang der Nachrichten angemeldet. Manche Handys beinhalten schon beim Kauf diverse (nennen wir sie mal) Nebenverträge, irgendwelches Branding zur komfortablen Info des Kunden. Unter Benennung deiner Handynummer sollte sich feststellen lassen, wo die Problematik her kommt. Wie gesagt, für bislang 30 Cent. 



			
				Support schrieb:
			
		

> *Sybase 365*
> Jarresstraße 2
> 22303 Hamburg
> Germany
> ...


----------



## BITTEumHILFE (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Sybase 365 GmbH*

erstmal allerherzlichsten dank für deine Antwort,
ja bislang 30cent ich weis das ist gar kein Wucher :cry: aber ich ahbe mega Angst hier irgendwelche enormen Kosten zu bekommen, mein Dad hat mir das Handy geschenkt und wollte mir eine freude machen N97 und seitdem habe ich das Problem mit den Kosten :cry:
Wie gesagt ich habe ja bei sybase angerufen udn die Bandansage meinte das meine Nr nun auf der Blacklist steht-ich hoffe das der Anruf nicht zu voreilig war und ich es dadurch noch schlimmer gemacht hab :cry:

lg


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Sybase 365 GmbH*



BITTEumHILFE schrieb:


> udn die Bandansage meinte das meine Nr nun auf der Blacklist steht-ich hoffe das der Anruf nicht zu voreilig war und ich es dadurch noch schlimmer gemacht hab


Bestimmt nicht! Schau dir mal die Links an, was das für ein Unternehmen ist. Ich vermute mal stark, dass das keine Abzocker in der hier üblichen Art sind. Wenn deine Nummer nun geblockt ist, dürftest du dem Glaube schenken.


----------



## waba (14 Juli 2011)

Ich habe unserem Sohn vor wenigen Tagen ein Handy gekauft. Bei der kürzlichen Kostenkontrolle habe ich festgestellt, dass für zwei kostenpflichtige Premium SMS der Symbase GmbH je CHF 3.00, d.h. total CHF 6.00 am Guthaben abgezogen wurde. Angeblich bestehen bereits beim Kauf sogenannte Nebenverträge mit dieser Firma; ich finde das eine Riesenschweinerei!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Juli 2011)

waba schrieb:


> Angeblich bestehen bereits beim Kauf sogenannte Nebenverträge mit dieser Firma; ich finde das eine Riesenschweinerei!


Dann lies dir doch mal die Verkaufsbedingungen genau durch - dort müssten solche "Nebenverträge" beschrieben sein.


----------



## Jana1267 (30 August 2011)

Hallo  
ich habe heute eine sms auf meinem handy gefunden 'E-Plus hat ihnen soeben 4.99 Eur für die Nutzung des Premium Dienstes von Sybase 365 berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden sie sich bitte an den Partner' 
Gut, ich nehme an ich sollte nun genauso bei Sybase anrufen und auf diese Bandansage hoffen oder ? 
was war denn die nummer von Sybase? 
LG


----------



## Heiko (31 August 2011)

http://www.sybase.de/contactus

Etwas unter der Mitte:




Bei Fragen erreichen Sie uns unter:


*Telefon* +49 1805 335-669
*Fax* +49 40 303 33-5001
*Email* [email protected]


----------



## annwitch (4 Oktober 2012)

Hallo habe auch folgenes Problem und zwar mein handy liegt die ganze zeit neben mir und bekomme aufeinmal eine sms ..... 4.99€ von sybase365 gmbh wurde abgezogen. habe auf einer anderen seite gelesen das es wahrscheinlich ein abo sein könnte aber wie soll das funkzionieren wenn mein handy neben mir liegt und ich es nicht benutze.
auf einer anderen seite habe ich gelesen wie man das kündigen kann per sms an die 84849 hab ich gemacht kanm leider nur wir konnten ihre sms nicht auswerten probieren sie es nochmal habe jetzt zwei sms geschrieben immer das gleiche.
Ich habe nur eine prepaid karte da ist das geld schneller weg als man denken kann
Hilfe wie geh ich dagegen vor


----------



## BenTigger (4 Oktober 2012)

das einfachste: Neue Prepaidkarte besorgen.
schwerer gewünscht? Hier mal diesen Thread lesen und dann gezielt Fragen stellen, wenn etwas unklar blieb.


----------



## Anni132 (12 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
wir haben auch ABbuchungen über eine PRepaidKarte in Höhe von 4,99€ aber gleich 2mal innerhalb von 5 Minuten. Keine Info's bei Sybase in Hamburg - sollen jetzt SAP heißen - und wissen nichts.
Es wurde nichts eingerichtet, das Handy ist neu und hat keinen Internet-Zugang.

Wie bekomme ich das Geld zurück ?

Neue Karte habe ich schon geordert, aber dass kann doch nicht die Lösung sein, oder ?


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2012)

"Geld zurück" ist bei Prepaid nicht ganz so einfach. Freiwillig werden die Unternehmen das jedenfalls nicht wieder zurückzahlen (zeigt zumindest die Erfahrung).


----------



## Rheinfaller (2 Januar 2013)

Ihr müsst bei eurem Anbeiter eine Drittanbietersperre hinterlegen, dann haben die Abzocker auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf Eure Karte. Nach Auskunft der Blau Hotline muss man nur eine unbekannte Mail beamtworten (wer bist den Du?) oder eine Nummer annehmen und schon ist es passiert. Das Geld fließt über irgendwelche Verschleierungskonten ins Drittland - daher auch nicht nachvollziehbar!

Ich hoffe das hilft allen geschädigten weiter!


----------



## Reducal (2 Januar 2013)

So gehts:


dvill schrieb:


> Betrug mit modernen Kommunikationsmitteln zählt irgendwie nicht als solcher: http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/WAPzocke-1370330.html
> 
> 
> 
> > Weil all dies so perfide ineinandergreift und die Kunden oft erst beim Lesen der Mobilfunkrechnung merken, dass sie in eine Falle getappt sind, funktioniert die WAP-Abzocke nach wie vor. Für den einzelnen Nutzer handelt es sich um Kleinbeträge, für die Anbieter läppert sich aber einiges zusammen. Auf unsere Nachfrage vor einem Jahr hin hatten die Mobilfunkanbieter versichert, schwarze Schafe unter den Billing-Partnern notfalls vom Factoring auszuschließen – MyDoo und Jamba waren bereits damals sehr umtriebig. Aktiver Kundenschutz der Netzbetreiber sieht anders aus. Berater aus Verbraucherzentralen bestätigten uns im Gegenteil, dass die Fälle von WAP-Abzocke eher zunehmen – bedingt auch durch die immer höhere Verbreitung von Android-Handys und iPhones.





dvill schrieb:


> http://www.otz.de/startseite/detail...u-viel-Kostenfallen-bei-Smartphones-643124054
> 
> 
> > Experten sprechen von "WAP-Billing" (Wireless Application Protocol). Die Abrechnungsmethode an sich ist nicht verwerflich, sie wird aber immer häufiger zum Missbrauch eingesetzt. Über eine Internetseite werden Rufnummern an das werbende Unternehmen übermittelt, erläutert die Verbraucherzentrale.
> ...


----------



## Teleton (2 Januar 2013)

Rheinfaller schrieb:


> Das Geld fließt über irgendwelche Verschleierungskonten ins Drittland - daher auch nicht nachvollziehbar!


Das Geld landet erstmal zu 25 % beim Mobilfunkbetreiber der die Forderungen gerne aufkauft.


----------



## FritzStig (26 Februar 2016)

Ich hab jetzt etwas bekommen von einer Sybase Ltd. kann es sein dass die zusammenhängen ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Februar 2016)

gib mal mehr Daten an, falls vorhanden. worum geht es? irgendeine Nummer, Anschrift? Es gibt ziemlich viele Firmen, die so heißen.


----------

